

Thanks to bots social media marketing is doomed - AlanGreen
http://www.leadsexplorer.com/blog/2010/07/30/social-media-marketing-is-doomed-thanks-to-the-bots

======
ryanteo
You do know that your domain reads awfully like a porn site, in addition to
having a home page full of terms that are normally used to boost search engine
rankings =)

~~~
c1sc0
Hey, what do you expect? He earned that "Top 100 Marketing Blogs" badge at the
bottom right corner.

